# Moving to Malaga - houses to rent in decent area etc



## andyaem (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

My Spanish partner and I will soon be moving to Malaga. We plan to visit Malaga during January 2011 to go looking for a house to rent - nothing over the top - an ordinary reasonably new build will be sufficient

During this time we would like to see as many houses as possible

Looking for tips on house hunting - anything we need to watch out for?

We are looking rent a 3 or 4 bed house with 2 bathrooms (prefer one to be en-suite) in decent areas.

Furnished only please - nothing fancy but basic furniture will be fine as long as it has beds, table / chairs, a study desk / washing machine and kitchen appliances etc.

Any agencies / areas you can recommend.

If you have a house in Malaga you would like to rent out please contact me so we can put you on our viewing list.

We are willing to pay reasonable market rents. Contract essential as we will have our solicitor checking this. 

A swimming pool would be a nice to have but not essential.

Within walking distance to public transport / bus routes / new metro stations preferred.

Unlimited Broadband Internet (minimum 4Mb) in the house on day of moving in is absolutely essential as my job depends on this.

Any tips on cheap telephone & internet service providers in Malaga would be useful. 

Thanks


----------



## aix123 (Jun 14, 2009)

andyaem said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Spanish partner and I will soon be moving to Malaga. We plan to visit Malaga during January 2011 to go looking for a house to rent - nothing over the top - an ordinary reasonably new build will be sufficient
> 
> ...


Hi,

I started a thread a week or two ago on a similar subject because I'm looking to move back there next May. I didn't get many replies unfortunately, one in fact. It was suggested I search the forum for information on renting in or near Malaga, but I found very little. The only thing I found was this website, which is pretty extensive I think compared to many others:
Pisos en alquiler en toda España, pisos Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

If you have any more, give me a shout! Good luck with your move.


----------



## andyaem (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for that - will check it out and keep you updated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Malaga is a huge place, not only the city but the province!! There are several towns close by, Alhaurin de la Torre is lovely and close to everything. Heres a couple of agents who may help

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property For Sale in Spain / Property to Rent in Spain / Property in Canada / Property in Florida

Jo xxx


----------

